# The Karate Kid vs Rocky



## Josh (Feb 13, 2007)

This isn't a who would win in a fight thread. (though that would be cool)

I'm just curious to which movie you all thought was better, and why?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2007)

Joshua said:


> This isn't a who would win in a fight thread. (though that would be cool)
> 
> I'm just curious to which movie you all thought was better, and why?



Oh man, that's a tough choice. Both great movies. But I'm gonna have to go with The Karate Kid. I love that movie. (Yeah, I'm a dork)  


I don't know why. I guess the whole martial arts, Mr. Miyagi, life lessons, underdog thing. (Yeah, I know, Rocky is an underdog movie too)  Plus, the '80's cheese is priceless.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2007)

Karate Kid wax on wax off paint the fence, those are some classic lines


----------



## Josh (Feb 13, 2007)

For me its The Karate Kid too. Growing up I could relate to some of it. It's still one of my fav movies. just like the lion king and braveheart.
I lke corny movies with good messages, thus the Karate kid AND Rocky are amazing to me.

"Sweep the leg, Johnny" 

hehehe


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Feb 13, 2007)

ooh, too close to call!
Both are really good movies.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd vote for Karate Kid. You could actually relate to that kid. 99.9% of people are never going to be as ripped as Sly (necessary for competing at that level, well at least strength wise), and almost noone is never going to have a realistic chance of winning a heavy weight championship. I could actually see a local kid entering a karate competition as an underdog and having a legit chance...


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Feb 13, 2007)

I had the hots for Elizabeth Shue.....  

Can't say the same for Adrian..ugg..


----------



## Josh (Feb 13, 2007)

It seems like Karate kid is the favorite so far.


----------



## zDom (Feb 13, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Oh man, that's a tough choice. Both great movies. But I'm gonna have to go with The Karate Kid. I love that movie. (Yeah, I'm a dork)



Ditto.

A lotta great lines in that flick; Mr. Miyagi is great. The Kobra Khan instructor's lines are hilarious 

FWIW, I think Daniel-san DESERVED more than half the beatings he got, though


----------



## zDom (Feb 13, 2007)

Joshua said:


> "Sweep the leg, Johnny"
> 
> hehehe



I LOVE that video, btw


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 14, 2007)

Both were excellent movies, but each one was enjoyable in its own way.  

The original "Rocky" had me awash with that wave of emotion during the 14th and 15th rounds of the fight.  I even uttered a "nooooo!!!!!" as the bell rang in the 15th round.  

There wasn't any real parts of the movie, though, where I could actually chuckle.  

"The Karate Kid" did have me smiling on several occasions, such as seeing Daniel getting run off the road, and taking a spill, as well as the scene where he puts the water hose over the toilet stall's wall.  

Seeing the old man Miyagi make a fool of the bullies, also brought some chuckles to me (although it was really Shihan Fumio Demura doing the action scenes!).  

Even funnier was seeing Martin Kove (the guy who played the role of John Kreese, the evil sensei) as the loud-mouthed bad guy, since Kove is actually a fairly soft-spoken character in real life, and from what I know, actually a nice guy.  



BTW, here's the "Sweep the Leg" video from No More Kings' website (publicly viewable, no permissions needed, everything's OK, etc):

http://www.nomorekings.com/#/music_videos/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFlQNtL8F9s


----------



## Drac (Feb 14, 2007)

Rocky!!!! No contest...


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2007)

Drac said:


> Rocky!!!! No contest...



we have one for rocky! horay! what are you reasonings? care to share?


----------



## Drac (Feb 14, 2007)

Joshua said:


> we have one for rocky! horay! what are you reasonings? care to share?


 
I hated the whole Karate Kid triolgy..Some little skinny kid is gonna stand in a ring and beat black belts after only a few months of training and mastering a Crane kata...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 14, 2007)

rocky, for one reason.

daniel-san is a whiny little turd.  rocky balboa has always stood for honorable perseverence.  the world has enough whiny little turds in it without creating enduring movie characters.


----------



## Drac (Feb 14, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> rocky, for one reason.
> 
> daniel-san is a whiny little turd. rocky balboa has always stood for honorable perseverence. the world has enough whiny little turds in it without creating enduring movie characters.


 
EXCELLENT post....


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2007)

HAHA... well I guess thats one way to look at it. I love Rocky too. I think some people would argue like you did about Daniel being whinny. On the other hand I think some people would argue that Rocky was never the sharpest tool in the toolbox and we already have enough stupid people.

I personally didnt think Daniel was whinny, and I didn't think Rocky was stupid.

I think Daniel was adjusting to a new place and got some help from an unlikely source.

I think that Rocky is the classic underdog story.

I think that both stories are a little far fetched.


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Feb 14, 2007)

Rocky all day!


----------



## matt.m (Feb 14, 2007)

I have the Rocky Anthology and haven't watched any karate kid flicks in 16 yrs.  I am with Bushido, Danny was a whiner.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2007)

Wax on wax off.....

Nah.. Rocky was better


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2007)

so i've got 6 for Karate kid
5 for Rocky so far.

this is interesting. 

anyone else?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 15, 2007)

corrollary question for those who voted for karate kid..

are you voting for daniel-san, or are you voting for *mr. miyagi*?

there should be a movie where mr. miyagi trains rocky balboa.  it would be a spectacle of awesomeness like the world has never seen.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 15, 2007)

That's a neat question.  See I am with zDom, Danny asked for a lot of what he got.  Miyagi was cool.  I can see KK actually somewhat plausible, Rocky not so much.  

However, let's consider this:  KK was based loosely on what was supposed to have really happened.  Rocky I it is said to have been loosely based on some no name fighting Ali and going the distance.

If you watch KK and Rocky, they are both underdog stories.  However, KK is going back to the well in II and III with the same formula's.  Stallone has said that II, III, IV, and V were told as Adrians story.

So, in effect the beating etc. was how she saw it, on and on.


----------



## Drac (Feb 15, 2007)

Joshua said:


> so i've got 6 for Karate kid
> 5 for Rocky so far.
> 
> this is interesting.
> ...


 
There IS no accounting for some peoples taste in movies...A good question would be how many kids RAN bowlegged to the nearest Dojo after seeing the KK believeing that they too would have black belts in a few months????


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2007)

Drac said:


> There IS no accounting for some peoples taste in movies...A good question would be how many kids RAN bowlegged to the nearest Dojo after seeing the KK believeing that they too would have black belts in a few months????




I think if it brought people to the martial arts, its a good thing. Who cares if they were brought to it from a movie? they found out it was tougher than it looked in the Karate Kid, then they quit.. others probably stayed and are decent martial artists. 
My motivation for starting Goju Ryu was the power rangers, that doesn't mean I wasent suprised to find that it actually hurts when you get hit and not everything is like TV. I stayed though, and martial arts had a new meaning for me.


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> corrollary question for those who voted for karate kid..
> 
> are you voting for daniel-san, or are you voting for *mr. miyagi*?
> 
> there should be a movie where mr. miyagi trains rocky balboa.  it would be a spectacle of awesomeness like the world has never seen.



I voted for the entire Karate Kid movie. but yes that level of awesomness would not be able to be contained in one film. It would NEED a sequel.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 15, 2007)

Josh,

That is funny and not suprising that you said that it was Power Rangers that got you into martial arts.

Honestly, over the summer my dad made a comment to that effect.  His words were, "A lot of kids see these cartoons and are ready to tear it up."


----------



## Drac (Feb 15, 2007)

Joshua said:


> I think if it brought people to the martial arts, its a good thing. Who cares if they were brought to it from a movie? they found out it was tougher than it looked in the Karate Kid, then they quit.. others probably stayed and are decent martial artists.


 
I agree..Pat Morita knew nothing about the martial arts, yet HE and Mr Miyagi are credited for bringing MORE students to the MA..


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2007)

matt.m said:


> Josh,
> 
> That is funny and not suprising that you said that it was Power Rangers that got you into martial arts.
> 
> Honestly, over the summer my dad made a comment to that effect.  His words were, "A lot of kids see these cartoons and are ready to tear it up."



Yeah, I didn't get my *** kicked *** a kid. I don't have any serious story to have made me want to start karate. I'm not going to lie, I was a little kid.. it wasent for spiritual reasons. It looked fun. I think the reason someone starts Karate or any martial art is irrelevant. I think what matters is what makes them stay.


----------



## Drac (Feb 15, 2007)

Joshua said:


> I think the reason someone starts Karate or any martial art is irrelevant. I think what matters is what makes them stay.


 
Very very true..


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 15, 2007)

gotta respectfully disagree.

if they don't start, they can't stay.

what makes folks start karate is even more important than what makes them stay.

now, if you asked me which part was more interesting and enjoyable i'd have to go with what makes 'em stay.

but like i said, if they don't start you never get to find out what makes 'em stay.


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> gotta respectfully disagree.
> 
> if they don't start, they can't stay.
> 
> ...



my point was that if cartoons, video games, tv shows or movies was your motivation to start martial arts, in the long run it can only be a good thing. anyone disappointed that they arnt doing 2353253 back flips in .5 seconds will soon see the exit. the rest will come to understand martial arts and enjoy them. there is no harm in how you get into martial arts.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 15, 2007)

oh, in that case i respectfully agree.  well put, sir.


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2007)

ah, thank you..sir


----------



## Marginal (Feb 15, 2007)

Joshua said:


> This isn't a who would win in a fight thread. (though that would be cool)
> 
> I'm just curious to which movie you all thought was better, and why?


Rocky. They're essentially the same movie, but there levels of subtlety in Rocky's charcterization that I appreciate more. Daniel just comes off as a skinny twerp who ended up magically winning a tournament. 

Better sequels too. Rocky killed communism. Daniel honked a dude's nose and eventually turned into a girl.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

Though I love Philly and have ran drunkenly up the Art Museum steps, stood in front of Geno's Steaks under the picture, and visited the philly zoo......I have to vote for Karate Kid.

Mainly because I used to get beat up as a kid.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 15, 2007)

I love Rocky but gotta go with Karate Kid.


----------



## phlaw (Feb 16, 2007)

2 great movies, I have "Gonna Fly Now" and "You're The Best" both on my MP3 player when I work out.


----------



## Drac (Feb 16, 2007)

Marginal said:


> Better sequels too. Rocky killed communism. Daniel honked a dude's nose and eventually turned into a girl.


 
Was not crazy about "*Rocky IV"*,communists cheer the American who beat their champ and gave a "Why can't we all get along speeech"..Its a good thing he trusted his translator, otherwise the message might have been reworded and he NEVER would have made it back to the USA*.."The* *Next Katate Kid"..*Give me a flippin break...


----------



## Marginal (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't think you appreciate the greatness of Rocky's victory. The force of his blows taught the audience English so he didn't need the translator at all. Then they all got hip robots butlers.


----------

